# [SemiOT] Piccolo home server..

## z3n0

Salve gente,

ho scritto semi ot e tra poco leggerete il perchè..

A giorni, dovrebbe arrivarmi questa mobo che insieme a un case sempre mini-itx, hd e dvd slim dovrebbero comporre il mio piccolo home server dai consumi minimi e da prestazioni adatte all'uso che vorrò farne (600mhz fanless).

Home server con le funzioni di gestire la rete agli altri 2 pc che usiamo in casa, magari renderla un po piu protetta con firewall, un paio di siti, ftp, amule (o relativo senza x) sempre a palla, bnc e qualche altro piccolo servizietto..

Quello che mi interessata sapere, è quale distro usare in questo caso. Ovviamente una distro senza x per non caricare inutilmente il sistema che non avrà monitor, ne mouse e ne tastiera. Tempo fa, sempre qui, lessi che c'era tipo una gentoo box con un nome giapponese, dalle prestazioni ancora minori della mia (tipo 233mhz) e che se non erro montava una gentoo modificata (ecco il semi ot).

Qualcuno sa dirmi su che distro orientarmi?

Grassie

----------

## randomaze

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sa dirmi su che distro orientarmi?

 

L'unica distro su cui orientarti in questo forum é gentoo.

Altrimenti puoi sempre chiedere in quest'altro forum (dove, almeno un annetto fa, in molti usavano gentoo).

----------

## z3n0

ma non ti sembra un po pesante x un 600mhz?

ora che mi ricordo, quella gentoobox giapponese si chiamava se non erro "kurobox"..

nessuno sa aiutarmi?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> ma non ti sembra un po pesante x un 600mhz?

 

parli di gentoo? si, mi sembra pesante per un via 600mhz che sarà ottimisticamente equivalente ad un celeron 400mhz (alcuni benchmark equiparavano il 1000 ad un celeron 600...)

il fatto è che questo è un formu di gentoo e se cerchi consigli su altre distribuzioni sei tremendamente OT

----------

## z3n0

vabbè cerco di informarmi in altro modo  :Sad: 

----------

## dappiu

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> . Tempo fa, sempre qui, lessi che c'era tipo una gentoo box con un nome giapponese, dalle prestazioni ancora minori della mia (tipo 233mhz) e che se non erro montava una gentoo modificata (ecco il semi ot).
> 
> 

 

KuroBox, il processore però è PPC

----------

## randomaze

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> ma non ti sembra un po pesante x un 600mhz?

 

Dipende dall'uso che ne vuoi fare.

Gentoo riesce ad utilizzare tutte le feature del tuo processore per spremere fino all'ultimo megaciclo della CPU che é, in effetti, un pò povera.

Certo, non ne fai un uso desktop con aggiornamenti quotidiani. Ti consiglio di dare un occhio a quel forum che ti ho linkato perché contiene vari post e informazioni d'uso sulle varie distribuzioni.

----------

## z3n0

stavo dando un'occhiata a questa kuro e costa poco e sembra decente, ma chissà se questi 266mhz reggano quel che voglio fare...

i ppc rendono di piu di una via epia vero?

----------

## IlGab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> un paio di siti, ftp, amule (o relativo senza x) sempre a palla, bnc e qualche altro piccolo servizietto.. 
> 
> 

 

E pensi che non sia sufficiente la CPU per queste 4 cose ?

Bho per me gentoo va benissimo, io la uso su dei P3 500, ci mette un pochino a compilare ma una volta finita l' installazione serve tutti i suoi utenti senza grossi problemi.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *z3n0 wrote:*   ma non ti sembra un po pesante x un 600mhz? 
> 
> parli di gentoo? si, mi sembra pesante per un via 600mhz che sarà ottimisticamente equivalente ad un celeron 400mhz (alcuni benchmark equiparavano il 1000 ad un celeron 600...)
> 
> il fatto è che questo è un formu di gentoo e se cerchi consigli su altre distribuzioni sei tremendamente OT

 

al massimo credo sia il contrario.... i celeron sono la versione "castrata" (hanno meno cache) dei vari pentium

----------

## Ic3M4n

x info:

il mio server è un pentiumII 400MHz ed ho installato gentoo anche su tre pentiumMMx 200MHz (questi anche come ambiente grafico) ci gira anche OOo solo che non ho avuto il coraggio di farglielo compilare (ho preferito il binario). in ogni caso non credo sia un problema il processore, nel senso... ci metti di più a compilare ma se non hai fretta..., al max il problema possono essere le RAM. su quelle è meglio non fare i taccagni.

----------

## Truzzone

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> Salve gente,
> 
> ho scritto semi ot e tra poco leggerete il perchè..
> 
> A giorni, dovrebbe arrivarmi questa mobo ....

 

Mamma quanti soldi  :Shocked:  ,piuttosto comprerei una ECS KM400-M2 41 + DURON 1.8GHz OEM 46 (se lo trovi) oppure un Sempron 2200+(1500GHz) BOX 59, non avrai una scheda 170x170mm (ECS: 244x220mm) ma spendi meno con molta più Puutenza  :Laughing: 

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello che mi interessata sapere, è quale distro usare in questo caso. Ovviamente una distro senza x per non caricare inutilmente il sistema che non avrà monitor, ne mouse e ne tastiera. Tempo fa, sempre qui, lessi che c'era tipo una gentoo box con un nome giapponese, dalle prestazioni ancora minori della mia (tipo 233mhz) e che se non erro montava una gentoo modificata (ecco il semi ot).
> 
> Qualcuno sa dirmi su che distro orientarmi?
> ...

 

In qualsiasi caso Gentoo, perchè anche se lenta perchè compila tutto una volta fatta l'installazione è una bomba (anche con xorg  :Exclamation:  )

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> al massimo credo sia il contrario.... i celeron sono la versione "castrata" (hanno meno cache) dei vari pentium

 

Nah, il processore via a 1000MHz era paragonato a un celeron 600... e quindi cazzantonio ipotizza che un EDEN a 600 sia paragonabile a un celeron 400.

Cmq vedendo i prezzi dell'usato o anche del nuovo di fascia bassa investirei in soluzioni piu' tradizionali, per esperienza il serverino casalingo parte sempre come "ma si', 2 o 3 servizi" e poi diventa un mastodonte con su di tutto, con quel processore secondo me gia' il mulo schiatta dopo un po'... Se poi ci aggiungi samba, ftp, magari un altro p2p la macchina diventa subito insufficiente.

----------

## z3n0

il punto è qusto, una via, con case smpere mini-itx arriva a consumare tipo 25-30w che è una cosa ottima x me che ho un impianto un po vecchioto...

quindi se voglio un serverino, sono costretto o ad una epia o a una kuro..

io opterei x la kuro se sapessi di poter aumentare la ram...

sulla via ci metterei una ddr 266 256mb..

allora io la epia l'ho trovata usata a quasi 1/3 di quanto costa nuova, quindi sarebbe na bella cosa, ma se la kuro con i suoi 266 va meglio di una 600 penso di optare per quella..

anche io penso proprio di suare gentoo, xkè cmq come detto prima ricompilando tutto apposta x quella macchina, la spreme al massimo!

voi che consigliate?

(ma nella kuro esce anche il lettore cd?)

----------

## Truzzone

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> ...per esperienza il serverino casalingo parte sempre come "ma si', 2 o 3 servizi" e poi diventa un mastodonte con su di tutto, con quel processore secondo me gia' il mulo schiatta dopo un po'... Se poi ci aggiungi samba, ftp, magari un altro p2p la macchina diventa subito insufficiente.

 

Anche come nel mio caso  :Laughing:  , va sempre a finire così IMHO

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> il punto è qusto, una via, con case smpere mini-itx arriva a consumare tipo 25-30w che è una cosa ottima x me che ho un impianto un po vecchioto...
> 
> quindi se voglio un serverino, sono costretto o ad una epia o a una kuro..
> 
> io opterei x la kuro se sapessi di poter aumentare la ram...
> ...

 

Non so se regge amule  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sulla via ci metterei una ddr 266 256mb..
> 
> 

 

Lo stretto indispensabile

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora io la epia l'ho trovata usata a quasi 1/3 di quanto costa nuova, quindi sarebbe na bella cosa, ma se la kuro con i suoi 266 va meglio di una 600 penso di optare per quella..
> 
> 

 

Ottimo per la epia, non so se con il kuro ci fai giarare il mulo   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....
> 
> (ma nella kuro esce anche il lettore cd?)

 

È solamente un NAS  :Exclamation: 

----------

## z3n0

ma io non voglio X sul serverino, quindi penso ci sia un amule senza x vero? e cmq non ce la farebbe a girare?

e poi non capito, essendo un nas non puo essere usato come un normale pc-server?

nel senso che se gli installiamo la gento normale, non puo fare quello che farebbe il serverino via epia?

----------

## Truzzone

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> ma io non voglio X sul serverino, quindi penso ci sia un amule senza x vero? e cmq non ce la farebbe a girare?

 

Certo amuled, il problema è che richiede diversa potenza per la gestione delle molte connessioni che crea, le code.... tutto questo in base a quanti file scarichi contemporaneamente e all'utilizzo che ne fai.  :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## z3n0

quindi secondo voi, qual'è meglio tra un via epia 600mhz e 256 ddr e una kurobox 266mhz 128 di ram x fare quetso lavoro, penso entrambe con gentoo?

ripeto il lavoro da fare: server connesso al modem che da la conn agli altri 2 pc, ftp, un paio di siti, amule (o relativo senza x) a palla, bnc e basta credo..poi non so se mi serve altro  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

forse direi la kuro... Ma ho i miei dubbi

----------

## Truzzone

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> quindi secondo voi, qual'è meglio tra un via epia 600mhz e 256 ddr e una kurobox 266mhz 128 di ram x fare quetso lavoro, penso entrambe con gentoo?
> 
> ripeto il lavoro da fare: server connesso al modem che da la conn agli altri 2 pc, ftp, un paio di siti, amule (o relativo senza x) a palla, bnc e basta credo..poi non so se mi serve altro 

 

Con tutto quello che ci vuoi fare  :Shocked:   la prima config  :Laughing: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## z3n0

1-1 palla al centro  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Ti sei messo nella situazione di voler fare molto con poco consumo, ed è una brutta vestia da risolvere. Secondo me una buona cosa sarebbe un scheda madre mcroATX con l'ultimo chipset via per gli Athlon Xp(così è abbastanza piccola), poi ci monti un xp-m e lo configuri come se fosse un notebook, con tutte le varie opzioni di risparmio energetico. Dopo in caso di bisogno lo puoi mandare anche forte.

----------

## xchris

secondo me e' da mettere in lista anche la xbox  :Smile: 

come prezzo/prestazioni non e' male  :Wink: 

----------

## z3n0

si ma poi i consumi?

la epia 6000 come ho gia detto consuma sui 25-30w e sicuro non è un pericolo x l'impianto vecchiotto...

questa che dici tu?

----------

## rota

squsami non per fare l'avocato dell diavoloi...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> per non caricare inutilmente il sistema che non avrà monitor, ne mouse e ne tastiera.

 

cosa intendi ??? lo sai veero ..che per partire la macchina a bisogno di queste cose ??????

naturalemente vale solo per l'avvio della macchina....

----------

## z3n0

intendo dire che il mio sistema non avrà x e poi non è vero che x partire ha bisogno di mouse e tastiera (non so se vale x la kuro ma non penso)!

basta disabilitarl dal bios e poi lo comandi via ssh o telnet...

sbaglio?

----------

## btbbass

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> intendo dire che il mio sistema non avrà x e poi non è vero che x partire ha bisogno di mouse e tastiera (non so se vale x la kuro ma non penso)!
> 
> basta disabilitarl dal bios e poi lo comandi via ssh o telnet...
> 
> sbaglio?

 

Credo proprio di no... la Kuro, se non sbaglio, non ha neanche l'uscita video...

----------

## SilverXXX

Temo che il sistema che ti dicevo, consumi di più di una mini-itx, ma cmq meno di sistemi desktop standard. Una via di mezzo diciamo. Poi se non è sotto carico, il processore si abbassa da solo e consuma meno.

----------

## superfayan

con dieci euro in + ti prendi la via a 1 ghz...  :Smile:   opta per quella...

----------

## z3n0

attenzione, io ho trovato la epia me-6000 600mhz FANLESS e lo sottolineo  :Wink:  circa a 1/3 del prezzo originale  :Wink: 

----------

## ---willy---

ragazzi, qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi "fonti" per imparare a configurare un computer in modo da fare da server?

----------

## Truzzone

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> ragazzi, qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi "fonti" per imparare a configurare un computer in modo da fare da server?

 

Dipende da quello che vuoi fare, ti consiglio di fare una ricerca generica con google del servizio che vuoi, dopo che hai capito quali software ti servono, fai una ricerca quì in alto a destra del tipo 'nomepacchetto/servizio howto' e vedrai diversi post a riguardo.  :Smile: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## z3n0

non so proprio che scegliere  :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> ma io non voglio X sul serverino, quindi penso ci sia un amule senza x vero? e cmq non ce la farebbe a girare?

 

si chiama mldonkey e girerebbe pure sul mio 386 in soffitta  :Wink: 

io sceglierei o il via (per i consumi) oppure il mac-mini che quanto a consumi è un po' superiore... ma non di tanto  :Smile: 

Oppure che ne dici di un vecchio portatile usato?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## z3n0

dici che la kuro consuma molto?

----------

## Cazzantonio

non lo so... ma anche il mac-mini non consuma tanto ed è un computer vero (ovvero lo puoi usare anche come media-center casalingo, ci puoi mettere X, ci puoi vedere la Tv etc...)

----------

## z3n0

non so veramente che fare..c'è chi dice che ce la fa, e chi dice no..

il punto è questo: 

epia 600mhz 50 + case 100 e devo comprare un hd normale tipo 20 e cd slim

epia 600mhz + case sempre usato (totale dei 2 pezzi 100) ma devo comprare hd da 2,5" e cd slim

kurobox circa 290$ (compreso s.s.) che corrispondono a circa 223 ma ci devi aggiugnere un hd normale tipo 20 e 50 di dogana

ca**o scelgo?

----------

## Jamiro

Secondo me non dovresti preoccuparti molto della potenza, segli la soluzione che ti offre il miglior rapporto investimento/costo di mantenimento. Calcola che sul mio serverino (p3 500mhz e prima ancora celeron 433) ci gira tranquillamente amule con kde 3.4 (startkde + kicker) su server video Xvnc (tightvnc) con ssh e samba come servizi.

Appena avviato tutto il sistema occupa 46 mega di ram. Con emule (bello carico:) )avviato il consumo è sui 100-120M. L'unica situazione in cui ho visto un'occupazione maggiore di ram tanto da richiedere l'uso dello swap è stata durante la compilazione di pacchetti esosi.

----------

## z3n0

beh ma se io sapessi che il 266mhz (kurobox) corrisponde tipo al 600mhz o anche piu io la prenderei a volo, ma veramente non so..

la kurobox (ppc) ha 266mhz e 128 di ram mentre la via ha 600mhz e 256 di ram...

il punto è che penso entrambe come costo di mantenimento siano 0 xkè consumano pochissimo ma non vorrei che la kuro con un mldonkey aperto gia usa la swap...

----------

## SilverXXX

Secondo me la kurobox è un pò poco per quello che vuoi fare, sarei quasi per il mac mini.

----------

## superfayan

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> beh ma se io sapessi che il 266mhz (kurobox) corrisponde tipo al 600mhz o anche piu io la prenderei a volo, ma veramente non so..
> 
> la kurobox (ppc) ha 266mhz e 128 di ram mentre la via ha 600mhz e 256 di ram...
> 
> il punto è che penso entrambe come costo di mantenimento siano 0 xkè consumano pochissimo ma non vorrei che la kuro con un mldonkey aperto gia usa la swap...

 

266 contro un 600 ... e ti costa anche poco  :Cool:   prendi la via... 

ps ne hai una anche per me a 50 E ???  :Very Happy: 

----------

## z3n0

ehehe no mi spaice  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> 266 contro un 600 ... e ti costa anche poco   prendi la via... 

 

per i ppc il paragone con gli x86 usando i mhz è impossibile.... già è difficile paragonare un athlon a un intel (gli athlon funzionano a mhz inferiori rispetto agli intel ma sono grossomodo uguali come prestazioni)

un ppc 266 è di gran lunga superiore (come prestazioni) rispetto ad un via 600.... questo non vuol dire che il via 600 sia da buttare visto che ti serve un serverino senza X.... (alla fine ti accorgi del processore solo quando compili)

continuo a dire che se volete un processore potente e bassi consmi il mac-mini mi sembra la soluzione migliore

----------

## z3n0

sono d'accordo con il macmini, pero vorrei spendere quanto meno possibile...poi ovvio che se piu in la mi dovesse servire potenza, vendo tutto e prendo il macmini con la licenza stud (grazie al fratello  :Wink:  )

----------

## !equilibrium

per quelli che hanno detto che la Gentoo è troppo "pesante" per una epia: http://www.epiawiki.org/wiki/tiki-index.php

le info su questo sito però sono parecchio vecchiotte, le CFLAGS corrette (ad oggi) da usare sono queste:

CFLAGS="-mtune=c3 -Os -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

la epia come serverino di casa, basta e avanza.

io ho un epia 700Mhz che fa da 

- print server

- samba sharing (con clamav su lettura e scrittura)

- backup

- server di sviluppo apache+php+jsp+SVN

- ldap server

- fax server

a parte le compilazioni lente, per il resto non fa una piega e non ho mai avuto rallentamenti.

(e tra le altre cose, ci girà il seti con nice 19, visto che per il 90% è sempre fermo)

consuma pochissimo, è silenzioso, non ci sono dissapatori ne ventole per cui d'estate stai tranquillo che non frigge.

(e infine, se metti lo speedfreq cosumerà ancora meno)

p.s.: spendi 10 euro in piu' e comprati la serie Nemeniah... il processore è molto piu' potente ed equivale a circa ad un P3 1000/1200Mhz consumando la stessa quantità di Watt del C3

----------

## z3n0

wow mi hai spiegato proprio quello che mi serviva...cmq ho trovato la epia 600mhz + case travla 138 il tutto a 100 usato ovvio, quindi penso mi convenga molto prendere questi no?  :Razz: 

cmq ti terrò presente x future spiegazioni  :Razz:  e mi leggo quel sito che hai consigliato  :Wink: ù

tnx

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> p.s.: spendi 10 euro in piu' e comprati la serie Nemeniah... il processore è molto piu' potente ed equivale a circa ad un P3 1000/1200Mhz consumando la stessa quantità di Watt del C3

 

ma non ha la ventola (differentemente dalla 600)?

----------

## z3n0

appunto! io so che la 10000 ha la ventolina cazzuta al contrario della 6000!

----------

## !equilibrium

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> appunto! io so che la 10000 ha la ventolina cazzuta al contrario della 6000!

 

assolutamente falso  ---> http://www.mini-itx.it/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=189

clicca l'immagine per ingrandirla e vedrai che non c'è nessun ventolina

se vuoi essere sicuro ---> http://www.mini-itx.com

le ventoline c'erano solo sulle prime versioni della serie Nehemiah.

nelle ultime version LVD non c'è, nemmeno sulle mini-itx dual processor

----------

## z3n0

si effettivamente dalle foto cosi sembra, ma nelle ultime 2-3 foto del mini-itx.com il dual proc ce l'ha  :Razz: 

ma tanto non mi interessa, xkè probabilmente avrò x 100 epia 600mhz e tranvla 138  :Wink: 

almeno spero  :Razz: 

altrimenti prendo quella da 1gb che smebra ottima senza dissi!

----------

## z3n0

carina pero quella da 1ghz dual proc e 3 lan  :Razz: 

ma esiste la versione 1ghz (mono proc) sempre 3 lan?

----------

## Benve

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> carina pero quella da 1ghz dual proc e 3 lan 
> 
> ma esiste la versione 1ghz (mono proc) sempre 3 lan?

 

i sapevo che c'èra con un processore e 2 lan

----------

## z3n0

certo che costano eh?! cmq io non capisco xkè se compro su mini.itx.com (sembra piu economico) c'è il rischi odella dogana...

ma non siamo in europa? grrr

----------

## !equilibrium

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> si effettivamente dalle foto cosi sembra, ma nelle ultime 2-3 foto del mini-itx.com il dual proc ce l'ha 

 

vero ce l'ha, ma è una cosa fatta apposta per quel progetto/case (non è ancora in vendita come prodotto), visto che sulla piastra madre ne tanto meno sui processori cè possibilità di aggangio di dissipatori o ventole. Nemmeno quella che ho in possesso qui ne è dotata ed è accesa regolarmente 24h su 24h

----------

## z3n0

ma non c'è qualche posto dove acquistarle am inor prezzo? xkè su mini-itx.it mi sembrano costare troppo!

----------

## z3n0

up  :Wink: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> stavo dando un'occhiata a questa kuro e costa poco e sembra decente, ma chissà se questi 266mhz reggano quel che voglio fare...
> 
> i ppc rendono di piu di una via epia vero?

 

il mio server casalingo (con amule azureus apache firewall qmail samba ecc.) e' un p2 400... indovina che distro?!?!

Ciao!

----------

## SilverXXX

Se non hai fretta, potresti aspettare la epia dual procio (ma poi ci devi fare una recensione  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## z3n0

l'aspetterei pure, ma quanto pensi possa costare? almeno 300 visti quei prezzi su mini-itx.it!  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> l'aspetterei pure, ma quanto pensi possa costare? almeno 300 visti quei prezzi su mini-itx.it! 

 

non sarà mai commercializzata al pubblico credo, non nella versione RETAIL comunque

----------

## SilverXXX

Come no!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ma qui c'è da incazzarsi  :Evil or Very Mad:  sarebbe ottima come serverino casalingo!

(Poi qualcuno ne prenderebbe una decina e ci farebbe un cluster di calcolo parallelo per il gusto di farlo, ma è un altro paio di maniche  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *z3n0 wrote:*   appunto! io so che la 10000 ha la ventolina cazzuta al contrario della 6000! 
> 
> assolutamente falso  ---> http://www.mini-itx.it/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=189
> 
> clicca l'immagine per ingrandirla e vedrai che non c'è nessun ventolina
> ...

 

io ho comprato 3 mesi fa una 1000 dal sito che hai linkato e la mia aveva la ventola...  anche se nella foto non c'è mai stata.

----------

## z3n0

si ma infatti...trovai un tipo che voleva venderla e mi fece vedere le foto e l'aveva...

e xkè non me la vendi sta 1000?  :Razz: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ne sto per comprare un'altra, quella l'ho usata per un mio amico, se vuoi sento che prezzo mi fanno se ne prendniamo 2, se vuoi una chicca, costosa, ma veramente bella, potresti comprare uno di questi case:

www.hoojum.com (il cubit 3)

io ci sto facendo un pensierino.... è che costa quasi 200 euro!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SilverXXX

 :Shocked:  CAPOLAVORO!

Peccato per il costo....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Non è che sapete dove stà l'importatore italiano, che gli faccio una visitina..... notturna?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## z3n0

io penso di essere stato fortunato..

ho trovato una epia me6000 (con audio non funzionante) e un case tranvla 138 il tutto a 100..

non me ne fotte dell'audio xkè tanto farà da server..

mi manca l'hd 2,5" (ne ho trovato uno samsung da 30gb 5400rpm sigillato a 45 + s.s, come vi sembra?) e il lettore cd slim (che ho gia trovato)..

x ora voglio risparmiare, quando avrò piu soldi casomai vendo tutto e compro tutto nuovo  :Razz: 

----------

## newred

Ciao a tutti , mi servirebbe qualche info per terminare il mio server casalingo

L'hardware è: k6-2 500Mhz + 512Mb ram + 2 hd 120Gb seagate + mb all in one

Quello che deve fare é:

-File server (mp3,foto,video)

-Backup pc windows

-File sharing (p2p,torrent)

-Server ftp temporaneo

-Archivio posta[ma non so bene come funzioni e come farlo]

*Predisposizione per futuri sviluppi Voip

Per ora ho fatto l'installazione base usando la guida uffciale di gentoo e quella di HWUP, però usando un solo hd, dato che il raid lo devo ancora abilitare..

Queste sono le impostazioni che ho usato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

Come profilo di portage ho utilizzato quello standard , ma pensavo di passare al server del 2006.1

Gli aiuti che mi serveno riguardano le USE da inserire nel make per evitare software inutili, ma anche cosa mi conviene installare oltre all'ovvio samba

Non sono ancora molto esperto di gentoo e quindi non conosco molti programmi...

Altro dubbio... mi conviene installare X o no..

Per ora mi sono sempre connesso in ssh , ma può bastare per le funzioni che voglio fargli fare...

Grrazie

Bye

----------

## Luca89

 *newred wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> ...

 

Io metterei -O2 o meglio -Os anzichè -O3.

 *Quote:*   

> Come profilo di portage ho utilizzato quello standard , ma pensavo di passare al server del 2006.1

 

Si, credo sia meglio quello server.

 *Quote:*   

> Gli aiuti che mi serveno riguardano le USE da inserire nel make per evitare software inutili, 

 

Se usi il profilo server non avrai use inutili in giro, poi quelle che ti servono le abiliti.

 *Quote:*   

> ma anche cosa mi conviene installare oltre all'ovvio samba. Non sono ancora molto esperto di gentoo e quindi non conosco molti programmi...

 

I programmi non sono specifici per Gentoo, si usano gli stessi programmi utilizzati da altri sistemi operativi unix.

 *Quote:*   

> Altro dubbio... mi conviene installare X o no..
> 
> Per ora mi sono sempre connesso in ssh , ma può bastare per le funzioni che voglio fargli fare...

 

Se un pc deve fare da server non vedo cosa se ne faccia di X.

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## newred

 *Quote:*   

> Se un pc deve fare da server non vedo cosa se ne faccia di X.

 

Infatti consideravo di non installarlo, ma per gestire samba,amule e tutto il resto dal lato client esiste qualche interfaccia grafica?

 *Quote:*   

> I programmi non sono specifici per Gentoo, si usano gli stessi programmi utilizzati da altri sistemi operativi unix. 

 

Non ho mai usato linux...  :Embarassed: 

Ho iniziato con gentoo leggendo questa guida http://www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/software/1360/realizzare-un-server-casalingo-con-gentoo-parte-1_index.html e il manuale...Last edited by newred on Wed Oct 25, 2006 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

 *newred wrote:*   

> Infatti consideravo di non installarlo, ma per gestire samba,amule e tutto il resto dal lato client esiste qualche interfaccia grafica?

 

Per configurare samba non è necessario il server grafico, basta editare un file, i client poi utilizzeranno i loro programmi per vedere le cartelle. aMule è possibile farlo girare come demone e controllarlo tramite interfaccia web dai client, non ti so dire come si fa però.

----------

## SilverXXX

Il pc Ã¨ relativamente piccolo; se il carico fosse molto grosso, non so quanto reggerebbe.

[OT] ma nel profilo 2006.1 hanno aggiunto dentro anche desktop e server? cambiano solo le use di default tra di essi?

----------

## Luca89

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Il pc Ã¨ relativamente piccolo; se il carico fosse molto grosso, non so quanto reggerebbe.

 

Carico grosso in un server casalingo?  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> [OT] ma nel profilo 2006.1 hanno aggiunto dentro anche desktop e server? cambiano solo le use di default tra di essi?

 

si, uno ha le use adatte ad un sistema desktop e l'altro per un sistema server.

----------

## SilverXXX

 *Quote:*   

> *Predisposizione per futuri sviluppi Voip 

 

Questo pesa tanto. Sommato a tutto il resto, compreso di amule e/o bittorrent...

----------

## newred

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   *Predisposizione per futuri sviluppi Voip  
> 
> Questo pesa tanto. Sommato a tutto il resto, compreso di amule e/o bittorrent...

 

Era solo un'idea....tanto non credo la userò mai, per ora...

----------

## Onip

per aMule in remoto ci sono un po' di post qui in giro, ti conviene cercare e leggerteli. Tra l'altro per aMule esiste pure una GUI precompilata per win, così lo puoi controllare direttamente da lì (vedi sul loro sito) ma non so se funziona bene perchè non l'ho mai usata.

Per il p2p, però io ti consiglio di guardarti anche net-p2p/mldonkey che integra sia le funzioni di torrent sia le reti ed2k. mldonkey è solo un demone, per controllarlo poi ci sono varie GUI per i vari sistemi operativi.

X penso che tu te lo possa tranquillamente evitare.

Byez

----------

## topper_harley

Questa notte è definitivamente morto il laptop che usavo come home server.

Mi serve una soluzione alternativa che sia un buon compromesso tra compattezza silenziosità e costo.

La macchina in questione deve far girare le seguenti cose:

- lighttpd 

- mysql

- php

- proftp

- rtorrent

- quasselcore

- un bot irc (rbot)

- nfs

- portage rsync server per la lan

- backup per gmail (offlineimap)

Non ho bisogno di ambiente grafico.

Visto che il laptop si è fritto perché stava dentro un armadio, vorrei qualcosa di esteticamente decente che possa essere lasciata all'esterno (nel soggiorno di casa) e piuttosto silenziosa (è la stanza dove guardo la tv). 

La kuro box di cui si parla in questa discussione ha probabilmente una potenza inferiore a quella che mi serve, mentre questo è un po' troppo costoso per i miei gusti...

Qualche suggerimento?

----------

## ckx3009

un qualunque portatile moderno dovrebbe fare al caso tuo. sulle macchine meno performanti i costi sono decisamente contenuti. penso che con 500 euro tu ti possa portare a casa un notebook che fa molto piu' di quello che serve a te. se poi vuoi tenere bassi i consumi, usi il suo risparmio energetico per farlo.

pero' e' meglio se questo non lo tieni in un armadio  :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

imho puoi anche provare a prendere un NAS con linux e sbatterci su gentoo. Personalmente ho una kurobox HG che uso per fargli fare di tutto e ha ppc embedded. Gli ultimi modelli montano quasi tutti ARM9 per ovvie ragioni prestazionali, ma attualmente che io sappia non c'è ancora uno stage per questa cpu, forse informandosi meglio la cosa potrebbe prendere piede e valutare la sua fattibilità. Come costi e consumi sono MOLTO contenuti, quindi il gioco potrebbe effettivamente valere la candela. check it out.

----------

## topper_harley

 *Peach wrote:*   

> imho puoi anche provare a prendere un NAS con linux e sbatterci su gentoo. Personalmente ho una kurobox HG che uso per fargli fare di tutto e ha ppc embedded. Gli ultimi modelli montano quasi tutti ARM9 per ovvie ragioni prestazionali, ma attualmente che io sappia non c'è ancora uno stage per questa cpu, forse informandosi meglio la cosa potrebbe prendere piede e valutare la sua fattibilità. Come costi e consumi sono MOLTO contenuti, quindi il gioco potrebbe effettivamente valere la candela. check it out.

 

Quando dici che gli fai fare di tutto cosa intendi? Anche da web server?

Sai anche indicarmi un venditore?

Il sistema operativo preinstallato permette di configurare senza problemi il netboot?

----------

## xdarma

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Questa notte è definitivamente morto il laptop che usavo come home server.
> 
> Mi serve una soluzione alternativa che sia un buon compromesso tra compattezza silenziosità e costo.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Continuo a girarci attorno ma non mi decido mai:

http://www.sam440.com/ita/summerfollies.html

Il primo problema è il gestore di boot che si chiama U-Boot e del quale non conosco nulla.

Ciao.

----------

## Peach

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Quando dici che gli fai fare di tutto cosa intendi? Anche da web server?
> 
> Sai anche indicarmi un venditore?
> 
> Il sistema operativo preinstallato permette di configurare senza problemi il netboot?

 

si anche da webserver per i testing delle applicazioni che scrivo, quindi apache, mysql,  amuled (maledetto programma), ftp, samba, nfs e basta ... per ora (volevo montargli su postfix ma non ho ancora avuto tempo di configurarlo): considera che tutta la conf della macchina  è ridotta all'osso, con un attimo di attenzione sulle prestazioni.

allora la kurobox ppc non la producono più, e una delle cose veramente ottime è che usa openhardware, (penso anche gli ultimi modelli) ma non so dirti. In generale mi sono trovato bene.

non so dirti invece per quanto riguarda il Netboot, però più o meno funziona così:

la maggior parte dei NAS fanno da NAS e basta, sebbene abbiano linux preinstallato.

Montargli su quello che vuoi TU, normalmente comporta

1) violare la licenza e perdere la garanzia

2) flashare la eeprom con un bootloader adeguato (u-boot nel caso della kuro/linkstation e molte altre) che possa far bootare quello che vuoi con dei parametri customizzabili

3) installare una distro custom: con gli ARM9 (ormai embedded su quasi tutti i NAS) non so come funzionerebbe ora con gentoo, visto che -attualmente- non c'è uno stage ad hoc che faciliti la cosa.

una volta installata non penso ci siano problemi di sorta a fare quello che vuoi, netboot o altro.

per quanto riguarda uboot, sono rimasto un po' sconcertato anche io la prima votla che c'ho messo le mani, ma devo dire che è ottimo, sembra una via di mezzo tra grub (per il fatto che il kernel può essere un link all'immagine, you know what I mean) e lilo (per il fatto che si tiene a mente la tabella delle partizioni e dev'essere compilato ad hoc per la macchina, con tanto di configurazione in header file)

 :Smile: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si anche da webserver per i testing delle applicazioni che scrivo, quindi apache, mysql,  amuled (maledetto programma), ftp, samba, nfs e basta ... per ora (volevo montargli su postfix ma non ho ancora avuto tempo di configurarlo): considera che tutta la conf della macchina  è ridotta all'osso, con un attimo di attenzione sulle prestazioni.
> 
> 

 

Perfetto

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) violare la licenza e perdere la garanzia
> 
> 2) flashare la eeprom con un bootloader adeguato (u-boot nel caso della kuro/linkstation e molte altre) che possa far bootare quello che vuoi con dei parametri customizzabili
> ...

 

Credo di poter utilizzare questi:

http://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/experimental/arm/stages/armv4l/

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> una volta installata non penso ci siano problemi di sorta a fare quello che vuoi, netboot o altro.
> 
> per quanto riguarda uboot, sono rimasto un po' sconcertato anche io la prima votla che c'ho messo le mani, ma devo dire che è ottimo, sembra una via di mezzo tra grub (per il fatto che il kernel può essere un link all'immagine, you know what I mean) e lilo (per il fatto che si tiene a mente la tabella delle partizioni e dev'essere compilato ad hoc per la macchina, con tanto di configurazione in header file)
> ...

 

Di grub ovviamente non se ne parla... 

P.s. Solo una porta ethernet...

----------

## Peach

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Credo di poter utilizzare questi:
> 
> http://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/experimental/arm/stages/armv4l/

 

sarebbe ottimo.

l'unico particolare è -come al solito- configurare bene il kernel e passare i parametri giusti al boot

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Di grub ovviamente non se ne parla... 
> 
> P.s. Solo una porta ethernet...

 

no grub proprio non esiste per queste architettura, non tanto perché non compili o cosa, ma piuttosto perché deve stare esattamente in tot spazio sulla flash rom da indirizzo tot a tot... insomma vedrai che uboot non deluderà  :Smile:  l'importante è flasharlo correttamente (   :Twisted Evil:  )

porta eth, se parli della kurobox HG, si... poi non so, qui ho due porte usb embedded espandibili (chiaramente) quindi c'è gente che l'ha fatta diventare anche un AP wifi... , dipende molto da cosa riesci a trovare.. hai già qualche idea? mi sono perso qualcosa?

----------

## topper_harley

Alla fine ho acquistato questo.

Il prezzo è contenuto e sembra fare tutto quello che mi serve e anche di più.

Generalmente per installare gentoo utilizzo il minilal cd o systemrescuecd, ma in questo caso mi servirebbe una live che abbia una password di root fissa e che apra ssh senza il mio intervento, in maniera di poter eseguire l'installazione via ssh da un'altra macchina. Qualche idea?

----------

## Peach

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Alla fine ho acquistato questo.

 

vedo solo il risultato di una ricerca, dalla quale mi è difficile risalire all'oggetto che hai acquistato  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

[semi-ot]per amule devo dire che l'interfaccia per windozz (amulegui) è una autentica ciofeca, crash continui, funziona in pratica solo su xp, non ti consente di cambiare priorità etc. etc.

per usarlo come server devi solo abilitare le useflag daemon e remote poi ti installi xming così puoi usrlo in tutta comodità sia chiamando amule che amulegui.

Per il resto è facilissimo basta un rc-update add amuled default[/semi-ot]

----------

## topper_harley

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   Alla fine ho acquistato questo. 
> 
> vedo solo il risultato di una ricerca, dalla quale mi è difficile risalire all'oggetto che hai acquistato 

 

Hai ragione, scusa...

Ecco qui...

Ad ogni modo pensavo di risolvere in questo modo:

- Attacco una tastiera USB

- Faccio partire il livecd

- Aspetto che non faccia più rumore

- Digito alla cieca (ricordandomi che il layout della tastiera è quello US) "/etc/init.d/sshd stop" "passwd" "*****" "*****" "/etc/init.d/sshd start"

Che ne dite? Idee migliori?

----------

## djinnZ

Soluzione 2: compri un banale adattatore usb->ata o usb->sata, smonti l'HD e lo configuri dal tuo portatile o dal fisso (nel caso del fisso potresti pensare in alternativa ad un cassetto estraibile). Poi ti prepari un minicd di avvio che ti ripristina il bootloader se usi lilo (con grub non dovrebbe essere necessario).

C'era una live dedicata che faceva cose del genere.

----------

## topper_harley

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Soluzione 2: compri un banale adattatore usb->ata o usb->sata, smonti l'HD e lo configuri dal tuo portatile o dal fisso (nel caso del fisso potresti pensare in alternativa ad un cassetto estraibile). Poi ti prepari un minicd di avvio che ti ripristina il bootloader se usi lilo (con grub non dovrebbe essere necessario).
> 
> C'era una live dedicata che faceva cose del genere.

 

Sono comunque sicuro che da qualche parte si trova una live che ha una password di root preimpostata... Di sicuro, qualche anno fa Whax lo faceva (user root, password toor).

Devo solo cercare un po'... Probabilmente anche FreeNas permette l'installazione via ssh (o via interfaccia web).

Una volta ottenuto l'accesso posso facilmente installare gentoo.

----------

